# Eastern Express models



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Has anyone had any experiences with this Manufacturer. I kinda like them.Years ago I built a Vickers Vimy in 1/72 that seemed to have a Gazillion parts but didn't have any fit issues and turned out quite nice. I have in the stash a 1/72 Bae Canberra that Looks pretty nice also. I'm just wondering about the rest of Y'All the kits are priced low and they seem to have an adequate amout of detail.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Eastern Express kits are mainly (as far as I know) reissues of the old FROG kits. The Vimy was a nicely done kit for the time and my son has a couple of the EE Miles Magister kits stashed as well as the original FROG ones.
If my son Scott reads this, he might be able to shed some more light on the subject. He's very knowledgeable on aircraft kits.

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Thats Good to know, Frog made great kits for its time.I have an old Frog He-219 and for a vintage kit the mouldings are very nice and the Fiddly antennae are finely molded


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

One of the best things about FROG were that they put out kits of some esoteric subjects. I still remember their Spitfire and V-1 Flying Bomb. They were the only ones to put out the Vultee Vengeance too. There were heaps of obscure aircraft in their catalogues!!
One FROG kit I've been after for years is their 1/16 scale Ford Cortina Mk I that had full detail. It's the only kit of a 4 door Corty that's ever been released. 

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The-Nightsky said:


> Has anyone had any experiences with this Manufacturer. I kinda like them.Years ago I built a Vickers Vimy in 1/72 that seemed to have a Gazillion parts but didn't have any fit issues and turned out quite nice. I have in the stash a 1/72 Bae Canberra that Looks pretty nice also. I'm just wondering about the rest of Y'All the kits are priced low and they seem to have an adequate amout of detail.


Eastern Express might be out of business now. They had a strange mix of kits. The bulk of their airplanes were reissues of the old Frog kits from the 50s-70s. Some are better than others. Until EE repopped some of them, quite a few were fairly rare like the HP Dart Herald airliner. EE did some crude conversions of the Frog kits too like their Boeing Stratocruiser, which had the wings from the Frog B-17 and a poor resin fusilage.

EE did their own 1/35 armor tooling. Their tank kits now turn up under the Zvezda and Maquette brands.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any pix? :thumbsup: rr


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I went to my LHS today,Picked up the Spitfire and V-1 combo.$6.00.Its not bad.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats a fun kit. The Spit nose is a bit anemic. If you are really fussy and into old school conversions you can graft the nose from the Testors Hawk Griffin powered Spit to the Frog/EE fusilage. The canopies in that kit really suck. Neither are well molded. You might try dipping them in Future to make them somewhat more clear.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'm not gonna do any major surgery.It looks like a Spit to me.The canopies are clear in this kit and they dont look to badly formed,Just a bit of flash.


----------

